
Smoothing Jagged Edges on an Image in GIMP - caffeinewriter
http://ficpics.com/smoothing-jagged-edges-on-an-image-in-gimp/
======
davebees
Always mask rather than deleting if possible!

~~~
caffeinewriter
Thanks for the additional tip :)

